# OE trailerhitch kit, still in box, 2005 Canadian Allroad 2.7t



## avantdoug (Aug 24, 2006)

Just a feeler, I leased my 2005 2.7t Allroad in Dec04, then bought it out, and ordered OE trailer hitch kit to be dealer installed. Still in box and never installed. Was $995.00Can. I still have my car but don't drive it much as my R32t is daily driver and just picked up Eurovan with hitch so I may sell Allroad hitch assembly. Who would be interested? 


__________________
http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publi...cle_2447.shtml


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

avantdoug said:


> Just a feeler, I leased my 2005 2.7t Allroad in Dec04, then bought it out, and ordered OE trailer hitch kit to be dealer installed. Still in box and never installed. Was $995.00Can. I still have my car but don't drive it much as my R32t is daily driver and just picked up Eurovan with hitch so I may sell Allroad hitch assembly. Who would be interested?
> 
> 
> __________________
> http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publi...cle_2447.shtml


That would be me. Those little suckers are hard to find. It wants to go on my '02 6SP M.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Where did dis guy go? Better question, did he sell it?


----------

